# Do tips from 1968 still apply?



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

Cleaning out a bookshelf I came across "The Golfer's Bible" by Frank Kenyon Allen, Tom LoPresti, Dale Mead, Barbara Romack which was published in 1968. They have a whole section at the back with tips on how to correct some of our bad golf habits, for example:


Corrections for Topping the Ball!

1. Stand closer to the ball
2. Keep head still throughout the swing. Keep eye on the ball.
3. Concentrate on swinging smoothly, not on looking up to see where the ball goes.
4. Don't stiffen or lock right knee on the backswing.
5. Make sure the weight has shifted to the right leg during the backswing, but be sure to shift full weight to the left foot on the downswing.
6. Don't try to lift the ball into the air with body action, or a flick of the wrists.

What do you think? Are these all the same today? Have we added anything to these suggestions since 1968?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My opinion of older teachings on the golf swing is that they are worth their weight in gold. Today's teachings for the most part, are just copies of the old stuff with the (newer) instructor using different verbiage to explain the same thing. That "stack & tilt" swing method that made news a few years ago is a perfect example. Bobby Jones spoke about it in one of his books, although he did not refer to it as "stack & tilt". 

Although today's equipment have made the game easier for some, the older instruction just adds to the use of this new technology. 

Older instruction is easier to understand for us higher handicappers when compared to today's swing gurus explanations.I believe quite a few new explanations are too technical, when a simpler explanation would work much better. 

As for your description on topped shots, here's a list of causes for that shot from a 2008 book by a newer swing guru; Don't lift the head; Don't sway; Correct body posture at address, and through out the swing; don't straighten/lock the right knee during the back swing. Don't dip on the left side; Don't keep weight on left side during the back swing. As you can see some are the same as those you listed in your post. The only thing missing that I would add is make sure of the correct ball position for the club being used. 

A topped shot is caused by raising the swing arc of the club on the down swing. Everything listed in your post and mine, will raise the swing arc of the club head at impact. 

One of the best drills to help fix a topped shot is the "grass test". Just google "grass test in the golf swing" to learn more about this free drill. 

BTW, I wish I had a copy of that book you found. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Proponents of the Stack & Tilt swing might challenge the weight shift concept, but they are more an exception than the rule. I'm not sure the Stack & Tilt swing concept necessarily has the traction it did a couple years ago. I agree that certain old adages are universal and still apply.

I think the one so called universal truth that has been questioned in more recent years is the idea of keeping your left arm straight. (Left arm for a right handed golfer, right arm for a left handed golfer) Taken literally, some people tend to keep it literally rigid, which creates tension in the shoulders and slows the downswing. These days, most teaching suggests not taking it too literally.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Further to this, with an extra 5 minutes thinking about it, I was thinking how modern equipment has changed how we play golf.

For example, the obvious stuff has to do mostly with belly putters and longer ones anchored to the player's chest. Techniques based on how to putt with either of these variants goes against the grain of a lot of old teaching on how to putt.

Since the invention of hybrids, one of their benefits has had to do with chipping from the fringe with them instead of a lofted club. I don't know how many people have actually adapted to that. 

Lastly, consider adjustable drivers. I always wonder how many people who would be better served going to a teaching pro for lessons spent $300-$400 for a driver instead and with no improvement in their swing, improved by twisting a few things on the back or the bottom of the club.

Does that mean adjustable clubs will replace the universal truths of a good swing because you can just alter the club to accomodate a bad swing? I hope not...


----------



## robin623 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think that you still can applied it.

Thanks


----------



## AlexAtRadical (Sep 4, 2012)

I was just at the flea market over the weekend and I always see really old books, like DIY and other types of teaching guides. I never thought to purchase one on golf and I'm fairly certain I could find one there. I'm definitely gonna look if I'm able to go again while it's open this year.


----------



## Msand (Apr 8, 2011)

Solid advice always stands the test of time and most of the advice you listed is pretty fundamental so I would say yea it still applies today.


----------

